# look at these pics



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

HAHAHA look at these pic.. buddy gave a guy a 24 for this work .. wouldn't pay for a plumber like myself.. gets what he paid for. best thing he tells me it works.. i laugh.. and laugh i said i'll wait for your call!


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Gonna be turds in the 2" :no:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

did he epoxy puddy that 3" into a hub? plus all the other fun lol..


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

i dunno i didn't see the job.. i just saw his pics posted on facebook.. one of my old buds i just laughed..


----------



## undispised (Nov 20, 2008)

whats that grey stuff


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

undispised said:


> whats that grey stuff


Looks like about 2 tubes of silicone to me.....:blink:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That's classic. After coming down from an attic I needed something like that. Thanks for brightening up my work day :laughing:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

WHY do REAL Plumbers charge REAL $$$$$ ???? Think that says it all


----------



## NickTex (Jun 18, 2008)

I just got off a 30 minute phone call with a customer explaining why I'm more expensive than an unlicensed guy he found online. This kind of crap right here, this is why I'm more expensive.


----------



## ROSELLE PLUMBER (Jun 26, 2009)

You get what you pay for! I hope they saved a lot of money ? :no:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

LOL. At least he didn't use a 3 inch pressure 90 for a closet bend. I've seen that done before.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

I should be shocked at this but the sad truth is I've seen worse. tsk tsk
The really sad thing is some poor slob is going to tangle a cable irretrievably in that mess. Likely within the first year.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Geez I think I snaked a line like that before.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

That's a peach Ma!


----------



## gplumb (Nov 21, 2008)

it drains, so it must be done right. what a joke. nothing is even vented, are you going to let him close the floor up? do me a favor and smack your buddy. i hate seeing stuff like that.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

heh . . I can't help but wonder if the hack was thinking an S-trap on the lav waste would be ok.
Waddaya think, folks? That should be ok right? 

It'd be the perfect touch I reckon.


----------

